# Pro Hopper Rides....



## HIGH HITTER (Jul 28, 2007)

Pro Hopper Equipment,still going, and going and going.....


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Jul 25 2008, 10:17 PM~11181394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CAN'T GO WRONG WITH SOME HIGH HITTEN  PRO HOPPER STYLE :biggrin:


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Feb 12 2007, 10:46 PM~7244067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

HIGH HITTER HYDRAULICS

DAN FROM DUVAL COUNTY FLA.. IN MIAMI DOING IT BIG PRO HOPPER STYLE


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

SHORTY'S DOING IT BIG


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Two Pro Hopper piston pumps wit a super duty Adex!!!


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

View My Video


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 26 2008, 01:26 PM~11185354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2008, 02:30 PM~11185375
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

was up team pro hopper!!!


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Ima Be Rolling with ProHoppers Soon...


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jul 26 2008, 02:40 PM~11185428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What is that? Air Or Juice ? Looks like its going big!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jul 28 2008, 08:19 AM~11194990
> *What is that? Air Or Juice ? Looks like its going big!!
> *


you know its air. look at the air cylinders tanks it has to have just to move...ghey


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jul 28 2008, 09:59 AM~11195145
> *you know its air.  look at the air cylinders tanks it has to have just to move...ghey
> *


 :barf:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jul 28 2008, 07:59 AM~11195145
> *you know its air.  look at the air cylinders tanks it has to have just to move...ghey
> *


\

That ghey ride steals the shows and smashes anything you have .


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jul 28 2008, 10:42 AM~11195366
> *\
> 
> That ghey ride steals the shows and smashes anything you have .
> *


if thats whats important to ya :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 28 2008, 08:43 AM~11195370
> *if thats whats important to ya :uh:  :biggrin:
> *




Very important to steal show . Otherwise you just hatin and chippin.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jul 28 2008, 09:50 AM~11195396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

ttt for team-pro hopper  

what up gilbert


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jul 28 2008, 07:42 AM~11195366
> *\
> 
> That ghey ride steals the shows and smashes anything you have .
> *


Where are there pics of the tanks?

I respect the guys doing air or juice... I like juice myself but do think the air or no2 equipped whips on here are sick... 

Keep up the good work guys


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Jul 28 2008, 09:25 AM~11195571
> *ttt for team-pro hopper
> 
> what up gilbert
> *



What up homie !


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jul 28 2008, 09:42 AM~11195366
> *\
> 
> That ghey ride steals the shows and smashes anything you have .
> *


:uh: get off my nutts gilbert. i don't go in the air forum talking and posting pictures of hydros.



you got this big problem with acting like a dick when someone express there opinion......you know i rocked prohopper (hydraulics) for years. but all your prohopper/g forceII cheer leading makes people want to fucking puke!!!! all that free shit has gone to your fucking ego.


and once again IN MY OPPINION its fucking GAY to carry around a bunch of air cylinders just to get your shit to hop!!!!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jul 28 2008, 09:38 AM~11195641
> *Where are there pics of the tanks?
> 
> I respect the guys doing air or juice... I like juice myself but do think the air or no2 equipped whips on here are sick...
> ...




Thanks for the props homie !!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jul 28 2008, 10:38 AM~11195641
> *Where are there pics of the tanks?
> 
> I respect the guys doing air or juice... I like juice myself but do think the air or no2 equipped whips on here are sick...
> ...


they are in the picture. he has got to lay them on the ground so the car stays light. thats part or the "ghey" part


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jul 28 2008, 09:43 AM~11195678
> *they are in the picture.  he has got to lay them on the ground so the car stays light. thats part or the "ghey" part
> *




Ha ha hater ... 


Is this car light????? Regal on its Back- Non gutted full interior ,bottles inside , reinforced frame , daily driver , tagged and registered on 13x7s lowrider wheels. 
Stop that hatin cuz you lookin real stupid . :0 
And if you still got shit in your eye , go to my website so you can see it in action .


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jul 28 2008, 10:55 AM~11195770
> *Ha ha hater ...
> Is this car light????? Regal on its Back-  Non gutted full interior ,bottles inside , reinforced frame , daily driver , tagged and registered on 13x7s lowrider wheels.
> Stop that hatin cuz you lookin real stupid .  :0
> ...


is that the car in the picture?




and i never hate on shit you have homie. just giving my opinion...... i ant on here to enter a pissing contest. cause we all know you will shove a bottle of compressed air up your ass and out piss us all


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jul 28 2008, 09:57 AM~11195794
> *is that the car in the picture?
> and i never hate on shit you have homie.  just giving my opinion...... i ant on here to enter a pissing contest. cause we all know you will shove a bottle of compressed air up your ass and out piss us all
> *




My opinion on your opinions is that them are hater opinions .


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jul 28 2008, 11:01 AM~11195822
> *My opinion on your opinions is that them are hater opinions .
> 
> 
> ...


well unlike you. i respect that opinion.



but why would i hate? air bags to me are like big wheels. i ant fucking with them 



i give sweet n low mad respect, but that dont make you less of a dick for being the builder


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jul 28 2008, 10:05 AM~11195845
> *well unlike you. i respect that opinion.
> but why would i hate?  air bags to me are like big wheels.  i ant fucking with them
> i give sweet n low mad respect, but that dont make you less of a dick for being the builder
> *





Cant hate the whole world man .


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jul 28 2008, 11:08 AM~11195874
> *Cant hate the whole world man .
> *


this is true. and its sad that its coming to that.



guess i am just old school.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:0 :uh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Jul 25 2008, 08:17 PM~11181394
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT UP DAN? :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2008, 02:43 PM~11185442
> *was up team pro hopper!!!
> *



What Up Happy? :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2008, 02:13 PM~11185273
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Alex call me at the shop I can't seem to be around my phone when you call. 818-901-6100.


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 26 2008, 01:43 PM~11185106
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah Shorty is a Good Guy He puts it down. :wave: What's Shorty how you been?


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Jul 25 2008, 08:17 PM~11181394
> *Pro Hopper Equipment,still going, and going and going.....
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 26 2008, 01:49 PM~11185136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what's up my brother .


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Jul 25 2008, 08:17 PM~11181394
> *Pro Hopper Equipment,still going, and going and going.....
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Armin..?? Should Be Getting Does Pistons In Tomorrow... Thanks Again Bro... Ima Be Repin <span style=\'color:red\'>ProHopper In TEXAS........</span>. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

:thumbsup: still on top


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

2ND ANNUAL
RAZA AGAINST AUTISM
CAR AND BIKE SHOW
SATURDAY , AUGUST 16, 2008
11AM TO 4PM

AT JEW ELEMENTARY SCHOOL
1966 FLINT SHOOL 
SAN JOSE CA 95148


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 28 2008, 02:32 PM~11198596
> *<span style=\'color:gray\'>Send Me Some Pics when it's done. *


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

One More.............


Saw this on the Lowrider Magazine a while back........

Nice Car Allen....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Jul 28 2008, 05:04 PM~11198838
> *Send  Me Some Pics when it's done.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Jul 28 2008, 12:31 PM~11198029
> *What Up Happy?  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

i always rocked pro hopper but i welded some new pro balls on last night (ER70S6), and i dont know what the hell kind of metal they are made out of but it welded like i was mig welding cold dirty cast iron..n gave a funny color thru my hood... kind pissed off, gotta grind that all off n try a different technique cuz i want my rear end to look good. what the hell are your pro balls made out of?!?!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Jul 28 2008, 02:18 PM~11198941
> *One More.............
> Saw this on the Lowrider Magazine a while back........
> 
> ...


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Jul 28 2008, 05:12 PM~11198429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey i know this set up :biggrin: 










i cannt belive i dont have any up to date pics of my trunk


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Jul 29 2008, 12:36 PM~11205819
> *hey i know this set up :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ITS THE PEOPLE U HANG OUT WITH...


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 28 2008, 02:37 PM~11198633
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What's Up Bro? How you been?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 27 2008, 09:03 PM~11192080
> *Ima Be Rolling with ProHoppers Soon...
> *


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Jul 28 2008, 04:18 PM~11198941
> *One More.............
> Saw this on the Lowrider Magazine a while back........
> 
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Jul 29 2008, 04:54 PM~11209392
> *What's Up Bro? How you been?
> *


we here at the shop been heela 
bizee, just wanted to say good job brother.


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

Finally had a chance to try pro hopper for my self and was very impressed. so impressed we purchased a double pump setup! :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

what up team pro hopper still beating away for another world title. Dont count Pro Hopper out. Ready for vegas.


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jul 30 2008, 05:34 PM~11218845
> *what up team pro hopper still beating away for another world title. Dont count Pro Hopper out. Ready for vegas.
> 
> 
> ...


show them how the midwest does it homie


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jul 30 2008, 06:34 PM~11218845
> *what up team pro hopper still beating away for another world title. Dont count Pro Hopper out. Ready for vegas.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

i do


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

RS HYDRAULICS PRESENTS
KING OF THE STREETS \
AUGUST 31 2008
12 PM TO 5 PM 
701 KINGS ROW
SAN JOSE CA 95112


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

l
looking forward to the supershow. This is how we do Team ProHopper 08


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Aug 1 2008, 08:06 AM~11232692
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What's Up Rob?  :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Jul 29 2008, 10:36 AM~11205819
> *hey i know this set up :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Aug 1 2008, 10:06 AM~11232692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


COLTS ARE GOING DOWN THIS YEAR TO THE MIGHTY JAGS


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 1 2008, 10:02 PM~11239200
> *COLTS ARE GOING DOWN THIS YEAR TO THE MIGHTY JAGS
> *



:0


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

[/IMG]


----------



## ImapalaGurl (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 2 2008, 01:53 AM~11240269
> *dont trip all he runs is pro hopper in his shit!! double regular pump fuck pistons!!!!  93' coming back down!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  dans a chipper.....jk
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ImapalaGurl (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 1 2008, 10:02 PM~11239200
> *COLTS ARE GOING DOWN THIS YEAR TO THE MIGHTY JAGS
> *



oooooooooooooo...chomp chomp are you gonna take that?... :0 :0


----------



## ImapalaGurl (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Aug 1 2008, 08:06 AM~11232692
> *
> 
> 
> ...



me too! it will be my first one since we left...4 years ago!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ImapalaGurl (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Jul 29 2008, 10:36 AM~11205819
> *hey i know this set up :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



i know that set up too! that best MAN in the whold wide world did it!!
COUGAR DAN!!!

LOVE 
the wifey **sorry babe**


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 1 2008, 11:02 PM~11239200
> *COLTS ARE GOING DOWN THIS YEAR TO THE MIGHTY JAGS
> *


its nice to dream. and if the jags stick to there dreams they might just come true. :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Aug 4 2008, 08:17 AM~11252631
> *its nice to dream. and if the jags stick to there dreams they might just come true. :biggrin:
> *


U ALREADY LOST ON PRESEASON GAME.. :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

that cool. who was the QB :ugh: Yeah i dont know his name either. Preseason dont count.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Aug 4 2008, 01:41 PM~11255004
> *that cool. who was the QB :ugh: Yeah i dont know his name either. Preseason dont count.
> *


YA THATS Y U WERE DUCKING DANS CALLINGS WHEN UR PHILLIES LOST :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## abbeyg123 (May 10, 2008)

yea


----------



## ImapalaGurl (Aug 21, 2006)




----------



## ImapalaGurl (Aug 21, 2006)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 1 2008, 10:02 PM~11239200
> *COLTS ARE GOING DOWN THIS YEAR TO THE MIGHTY JAGS
> *





Fuck That ..............


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Aug 3 2008, 05:52 PM~11247947
> *i know that set up too! that best MAN in the whold wide world did it!!
> COUGAR DAN!!!
> 
> ...



hahahahahahahahah hell yea if it wasnt for Dan from High Hitter and X from In House Kustoms my car woudnt be were its at today.................


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS~317_@Aug 4 2008, 08:53 PM~11259135
> *Fuck That ..............
> *


 :scrutinize: PUT UR MONEY WERE UR MOUF IZZZZZZZ :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Aug 3 2008, 04:52 PM~11247947
> *i know that set up too! that best MAN in the whold wide world did it!!
> COUGAR DAN!!!
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Jul 29 2008, 01:36 PM~11205819
> *hey i know this set up :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


here ya go LA, I got your back


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jul 31 2008, 11:45 AM~11224497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 PURE POWER


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

Great stuff!!!!!!!


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Aug 5 2008, 05:14 PM~11267125
> *here ya go LA, I got your back
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN CHAD U DO GREAT WORK...AND QUICK TOO :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Aug 5 2008, 06:14 PM~11267125
> *here ya go LA, I got your back
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea that my boy......................... all i need now is my new dump, slow-down and a little hardline work..........


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Aug 6 2008, 08:39 AM~11272512
> *hell yea that my boy......................... all i need now is my new dump, slow-down and a little hardline work..........
> *


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Aug 3 2008, 05:52 PM~11247947
> *i know that set up too! that best MAN in the whold wide world did it!!
> COUGAR DAN!!!
> 
> ...


his name is Night Night, get it right :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Aug 6 2008, 09:35 AM~11272904
> *his name is Night Night, get it right :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 6 2008, 12:03 PM~11273449
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You don't even know what that's all about......and get off my nuts


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Aug 5 2008, 03:14 PM~11267125
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Aug 6 2008, 11:47 AM~11273738
> *You don't even know what that's all about......and get off my nuts
> *


I KNOW WHAT UR TALKING ABT SON :scrutinize:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 6 2008, 02:55 PM~11274869
> *I KNOW WHAT UR TALKING ABT SON :scrutinize:
> *


maybe if someone told you cuz you sure as hell weren't there...still, get off my nuts


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Aug 4 2008, 03:35 PM~11257220
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Aug 6 2008, 02:31 PM~11275226
> *maybe if someone told you cuz you sure as hell weren't there...still, get off my nuts
> *


I'M NOT UR MOTHER SO DON'T TAKE IT PERSONAL


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 6 2008, 05:25 PM~11276308
> *I'M NOT UR MOTHER SO DON'T TAKE IT PERSONAL
> *


no you're not, she's got smaller tits


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Aug 6 2008, 08:25 PM~11278491
> *no you're not, she's got smaller tits
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Aug 6 2008, 07:25 PM~11278491
> *no you're not, she's got smaller tits
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Aug 7 2008, 03:10 PM~11284980
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: What up Rob? it's Chad...the "poparatzi" that caught you in Tampa shoeless :biggrin: how's everything up your way?


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Aug 7 2008, 02:10 PM~11284980
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: GET OFF HIT NUTTZ :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

SUP MY BROTHERZ ................


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 8 2008, 08:12 AM~11292075
> *:uh: GET OFF HIT NUTTZ  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


dont start noshit jag boy :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Aug 8 2008, 05:41 PM~11296053
> *dont start noshit jag boy :0  :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Aug 9 2008, 10:33 AM~11300223
> *uffin:
> *


O-2 IN THE PRESEASON..PHILLIES ARE DOING REALLY WELL PAL.. :thumbsdown: 

I WANT MY OREO DOUBLE STUFFED OVERNIGHTED :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 10 2008, 08:30 PM~11310260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 

SUP HAPPY!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 10 2008, 07:40 PM~11310415
> *:0  :0
> 
> SUP HAPPY!!
> *


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Aug 7 2008, 01:12 PM~11284995
> *:biggrin: What up Rob? it's Chad...the "poparatzi" that caught you in Tampa shoeless :biggrin:  how's everything up your way?
> *


just bought me some new ice creams to replace the shit cream rebox i dumped in the in the florida mud. Truck bash this weekend dan and jd is carravanin together. Every thing is well. how bout u???


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 10 2008, 10:30 PM~11310260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 10 2008, 08:30 PM~11310260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Aug 11 2008, 05:02 PM~11316064
> *just bought me some new ice creams to replace the shit cream rebox i dumped in the in the florida mud. Truck bash this weekend dan and jd is carravanin together. Every thing is well. how bout u???
> *


That FL mud will fuck up a pair of white shoes in a second :biggrin: everything isn't too bad over this way, G-House is on hold for the moment. You goin to Obsession?


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 10 2008, 08:30 PM~11310260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

HOPE TO SEE YOUR HOPPERS OUT HERE ............. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 10 2008, 08:30 PM~11310260
> *
> 
> 
> ...





What's Up Happy? 
:thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 13 2008, 07:26 PM~11337795
> *:biggrin:
> *


What Up Joey?  :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Aug 15 2008, 03:36 PM~11354323
> *What's Up Happy?
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ray-vw (Jan 13, 2007)

piston was add no new pics yet


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ray-vw_@Aug 16 2008, 04:50 PM~11360748
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 16 2008, 06:15 AM~11357968
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0  <img src=\'http://i38.tinypic.com/2mfls9h.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />99 INCHES AND FALLING BLACK MAGIC KILLER STRIKES AGAIN!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

<img src=\'http://i37.tinypic.com/9le45y.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />101 AND FALLING!!! :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## dancingwife (Oct 15, 2005)

From Itb this past weekend.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 19 2008, 04:56 PM~11385034
> * :0  :0   <img src=\'http://i38.tinypic.com/2mfls9h.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />99 INCHES AND FALLING BLACK MAGIC KILLER STRIKES AGAIN!!!
> *


Keep it real Happy. You did do 99 and with what product, don't lie cause I got video,,,, :0

Good Hop though, Had fun... Keep it up Happy


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 20 2008, 11:33 PM~11399400
> *Keep it real Happy. You did do 99 and with what product, don't lie cause I got video,,,, :0
> 
> Good Hop though, Had fun... Keep it up Happy
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 20 2008, 09:33 PM~11399400
> *Keep it real Happy. You did do 99 and with what product, don't lie cause I got video,,,, :0
> 
> Good Hop though, Had fun... Keep it up Happy
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 19 2008, 04:02 PM~11385097
> *<img src=\'http://i37.tinypic.com/9le45y.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />101 AND FALLING!!! :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 20 2008, 10:33 PM~11399400
> *Keep it real Happy. You did do 99 and with what product, don't lie cause I got video,,,, :0
> 
> Good Hop though, Had fun... Keep it up Happy
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:  WELCOME TO THE DARKSIDE :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 20 2008, 10:33 PM~11399400
> *Keep it real Happy. You did do 99 and with what product, don't lie cause I got video,,,, :0
> 
> Good Hop though, Had fun... Keep it up Happy
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 21 2008, 08:34 PM~11408210
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 21 2008, 08:17 PM~11408052
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:   WELCOME TO THE DARKSIDE :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Keep this a Pro Hopper thread . 



I have LOTS of video too .. AND pictures .


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 22 2008, 06:28 AM~11410323
> *Keep this a Pro Hopper thread .
> I have LOTS  of video too .. AND  pictures .
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 21 2008, 08:17 PM~11408052
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:   WELCOME TO THE DARKSIDE :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :loco: :loco:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dancingwife_@Aug 20 2008, 07:36 AM~11391649
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 21 2008, 12:33 AM~11399400
> *Keep it real Happy. You did do 99 and with what product, don't lie cause I got video,,,, :0
> 
> Good Hop though, Had fun... Keep it up Happy
> *












:roflmao:


----------



## d.j.Lowlife (Mar 17, 2006)

here is 1 still in the works




























somethin' different


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

My old regal :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Aug 23 2008, 08:03 PM~11420889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OMG LOOK AT THEM AT TIRES AKA(BOGGERS)................................WTF :barf:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 24 2008, 02:30 AM~11422579
> *OMG LOOK AT THEM AT TIRES AKA(BOGGERS)................................WTF  :barf:
> *


WTF are you talking about you retard, those are 155-80-13's


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Aug 24 2008, 10:40 AM~11423791
> *WTF are you talking about you retard, those are 155-80-13's
> *


KEEP TELLING UR SELF THAT


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 24 2008, 11:52 AM~11423823
> *KEEP TELLING UR SELF THAT
> *


trust me, I don't have to tell myself that, you do a great job of reminding me every day that you're a retard

pity you can't tell the difference between lo-lo tires and boggers


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Aug 24 2008, 11:07 AM~11423889
> *trust me, I don't have to tell myself that, you do a great job of reminding me every day that you're a retard
> 
> pity you can't tell the difference between lo-lo tires and boggers
> *


 :|


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Aug 24 2008, 08:40 AM~11423791
> *WTF are you talking about you retard, those are 155-80-13's
> *


maybe cos they are dirty i dunno looked ok to me :uh:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## roboblazer (May 1, 2006)




----------



## ray-vw (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by roboblazer_@Aug 26 2008, 10:59 PM~11447507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is sweet


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 24 2008, 10:29 PM~11427136
> *maybe cos they are dirty i dunno looked ok to me  :uh:
> *


no he's just being the normal ass clown that he is


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 28 2008, 06:11 AM~11458983
> *  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 28 2008, 06:11 AM~11458983
> *  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:thumbsup: Chillin


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

SUp Armin Still Didnt Get The Two Gauges And The Blow Off Valves For My Two Piston Pumps... Just Let Me Know How Much They Are I Didnt Know They Didnt Come With My Package ...
Thanks


Alex


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 2 2008, 09:18 PM~11503322
> *SUp Armin Still Didnt Get The Two Gauges And The Blow Off Valves For My Two Piston Pumps... Just Let Me Know How Much They Are I Didnt Know They Didnt Come With My Package ...
> Thanks
> Alex
> *



Alex it's Done Hit me up later tell me how it works. :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by d.j.Lowlife_@Aug 23 2008, 05:54 PM~11420852
> *here is 1 still in the works
> somethin' different
> *


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

our shop truck 4 pumped 
http://lowboymotorsports.com/site2/gallery...NEL&id=wern_004


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Sep 4 2008, 06:24 PM~11519935
> *Alex it's Done Hit me up later tell me how it works.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 5 2008, 02:20 PM~11528363
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by roboblazer_@Aug 26 2008, 08:59 PM~11447507
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What's Up J.D. You going to Vegas This Year?


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 4 2008, 07:26 PM~11521456
> *our shop truck 4 pumped
> http://lowboymotorsports.com/site2/gallery...NEL&id=wern_004
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## dancingwife (Oct 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Sep 9 2008, 04:20 PM~11559359
> *What's Up J.D. You going to Vegas This Year?
> *


Yes he is, got his flight out and hotel booked. Then he is helping Rob drive back.
You should stay at the Plaza with us, you know we always have a good time. That is if you can stand to laugh that much again.


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dancingwife_@Sep 11 2008, 07:04 AM~11574854
> *Yes he is, got his flight out and hotel booked.  Then he is helping Rob drive back.
> You should stay at the Plaza with us, you know we always have a good time.  That is if you can stand to laugh that much again.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dancingwife_@Sep 11 2008, 08:04 AM~11574854
> *Yes he is, got his flight out and hotel booked.  Then he is helping Rob drive back.
> You should stay at the Plaza with us, you know we always have a good time.  That is if you can stand to laugh that much again.
> *




See you n rob there !!!!!! Im stayin in same hotel .


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks Armin! :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 12 2008, 12:35 PM~11586444
> *See you n rob there !!!!!!  Im stayin in same hotel .
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Sep 26 2008, 12:10 PM~11707208
> *
> *



:wave:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dancingwife_@Sep 11 2008, 07:04 AM~11574854
> *Yes he is, got his flight out and hotel booked.  Then he is helping Rob drive back.
> You should stay at the Plaza with us, you know we always have a good time.  That is if you can stand to laugh that much again.
> *



Hey tell Rob I will call him today.


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 26 2008, 05:24 PM~11710005
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Sep 26 2008, 06:40 PM~11709732
> *:wave:
> *


GOOD LUCK IN VEGAS.. I HOPE PRO HOPPER DOESN'T MAKE ANYONE MADD WHENU TAKE HOME ALL THE MONEY. AT THE HOPP :yes: :thumbsup: 


IF IT AINT PRO HOPPER IT AINT SHIT THATS THE PRO HOPPER WAY :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ph good stuff!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

see u guys in vegas team pro hopper


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 7 2008, 08:27 AM~11800715
> *SEE YA!  :thumbsup:*


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 3 2008, 08:50 PM~11774473
> *ph good stuff!!
> *



Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 7 2008, 05:57 PM~11805665
> *
> *



What's Up Man You Going To The Show?


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## rob n all (Jan 12, 2008)

[IMG







]http://i34.tinypic.com/2ik9jqu.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## rob n all (Jan 12, 2008)

4 sale


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Oct 8 2008, 07:35 PM~11815962
> *What's Up Man You Going To The Show?
> *


NO SIR............I'M STAYING IN TOWN THIS YEAR, BUT NEXT YEAR PARTY AT DAN'S HOUSE...SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! HE DOESN'T KNOW YET BUT IT WILL BE A SUPRISE :biggrin: 

HOUSE CALLS AND ALL..ADDRESSES WILL POSTED SOON :wow:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 10 2008, 09:08 PM~11835394
> *NO SIR............I'M STAYING IN TOWN THIS YEAR, BUT NEXT YEAR PARTY AT DAN'S HOUSE...SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! HE DOESN'T KNOW YET BUT IT WILL BE A SUPRISE  :biggrin:
> 
> HOUSE CALLS AND ALL..ADDRESSES WILL  POSTED SOON  :wow:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 9 2008, 09:00 PM~11827540
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Sticker.  :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 10 2008, 09:08 PM~11835394
> *NO SIR............I'M STAYING IN TOWN THIS YEAR, BUT NEXT YEAR PARTY AT DAN'S HOUSE...SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! HE DOESN'T KNOW YET BUT IT WILL BE A SUPRISE  :biggrin:
> 
> HOUSE CALLS AND ALL..ADDRESSES WILL  POSTED SOON  :wow:
> *



When is that FL show Dan was going to try and make?


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 7 2008, 05:57 PM~11805665
> *
> *


More pics from Vegas


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rob n all_@Oct 10 2008, 02:20 PM~11832759
> *[IMG
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

hers a good pic of jd remember this armin. here is a pro hopper ride :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Nov 3 2008, 11:10 AM~12046794
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOL Yeah. :roflmao:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Nov 3 2008, 11:10 AM~12046794
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Did you see Alex's truck yet? Here are some pics it's Pro Hopper Equipped too. 









































He said he wants to still do allot more and try to make it out to one of your show in the Indy area.


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Jul 28 2008, 03:18 PM~11198941
> *One More.............
> Saw this on the Lowrider Magazine a while back........
> 
> ...


DOES ANYBODY HAVE VIDEOS OF THAT EL CO HOPPING


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

Nice Pics Alex




























:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Nov 8 2008, 11:35 AM~12098557
> *Nice Pics Alex
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 10 2008, 08:10 AM~12111413
> *:0
> *



:wave:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

Just stopped in to say what up homies???


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Nov 17 2008, 06:21 PM~12183667
> *Just stopped in to say what up homies???
> *



What up rob


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 18 2008, 08:55 AM~12189509
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 17 2008, 05:54 PM~12183996
> *What up rob
> *



What Up Rob?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 18 2008, 08:55 AM~12189509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


new backround :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

I've always ran pro hopper since day one and I've been in the game for bout 6 years now :thumbsup: pro hopper sell 3 pump show style setups?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

STILL IN THE MAKING,BUT I LOVE MY PROHOPPER SHIT!


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 20 2008, 11:30 PM~12217726
> *
> *



:wave:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 21 2008, 06:16 AM~12219105
> *STILL IN THE MAKING,BUT I LOVE MY PROHOPPER SHIT!
> 
> 
> ...


u plan on hopping this? never seen it set up that way be4


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 20 2008, 11:50 PM~12217931
> *I've always ran pro hopper since day one and I've been in the game for bout 6 years now :thumbsup:  pro hopper sell 3 pump show style setups?
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## rangerriddinon20s (Apr 14, 2007)

what's up rob this is ryan


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 21 2008, 09:07 PM~12224527
> *u plan on hopping this? never seen it set up that way be4
> *


oooh yes i plan on hopping,and i tried to be original with it :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 21 2008, 07:27 PM~12225141
> *oooh yes i plan on hopping,and i tried to be original with it :biggrin:
> *


i wanna c pics of this shit getting off (no ****)


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 21 2008, 07:27 PM~12225141
> *oooh yes i plan on hopping,and i tried to be original with it :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

A lil thanksgiving street action from today.Pro hopper equipped!!!!!!! :thumbsup: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

looks good homie looks warm there. cold as f here.


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

93 fleetwood 14 or 16 inch cylinders? wht would u go with?


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

yeah moving south or west sounds better every day, this cold ass weather sucks :biggrin:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Nov 30 2008, 05:23 AM~12293283
> *looks good homie looks warm there. cold as f  here.
> *


Thanks Rob..It was almost 60 degrees out the other day so I had to get one more hop in before the temps drop. :biggrin: High 30's today.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 30 2008, 02:38 PM~12295236
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

i purchased a piston pump from pro hopper and it leaks i am trying to use a steal 1inch block that works with the piston tank any help out there who has one for sale


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ''79blkmonte''_@Dec 3 2008, 06:32 PM~12327548
> *i purchased a piston pump from pro hopper and it leaks i am trying to use a steal 1inch block that works with the piston tank any help out there who has one for sale
> *


wheres it leaking from? is everything tefloned how it should be?


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Dec 3 2008, 08:51 PM~12328485
> *wheres it leaking from? is everything tefloned how it should be?
> *


yes every thing tefloned its leaking on the top 90 one inch port


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

[/IMG]


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Dec 4 2008, 09:39 AM~12333465
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

Happy Holiday's To Everyone! :biggrin:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Dec 18 2008, 07:35 PM~12469896
> *
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Dec 22 2008, 01:14 PM~12499112
> *:thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Dec 22 2008, 04:57 PM~12501237
> *:biggrin:
> *



Sergio's Monte Pro Hopper Equipped.


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Dec 22 2008, 05:58 PM~12501758
> *Sergio's Monte Pro Hopper Equipped.
> 
> 
> ...



The Trunk Mural.


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Dec 23 2008, 07:40 PM~12511556
> *The Trunk Mural.
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Dec 27 2008, 01:09 PM~12537266
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

*PRO HOPPER SINGLE PUMP :0 *


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Dec 29 2008, 10:32 AM~12550901
> *Happy New Year Everybody!!</span> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Dec 31 2008, 02:42 PM~12571205
> *Happy New Year Everybody!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Pics I found on the layitlow and other sites: 















Before 










After


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

Nice Pic Tradd ( T&D)


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

USA Motorsports @ Houston LRM Show 07

















Juiced Customs @ Houston LRM Show 2000


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 5 2009, 10:33 PM~12618242
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

The Champ is hear








Last of a dieing breed


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jan 6 2009, 07:34 PM~12625195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bread...? :roflmao: :rofl: Breed


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 6 2009, 06:37 PM~12625223
> *Bread...? :roflmao:  :rofl: Breed
> *


Sorry homie couple shots of patron f,s up the spellcheck


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jan 6 2009, 06:40 PM~12625249
> *Sorry homie couple shots of patron f,s up the spellcheck
> *


White Bread................ :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Jan 6 2009, 06:44 PM~12625287
> *White Bread................ :biggrin:
> *


Very white.. But shot for shot still fun. White or not :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jan 6 2009, 05:47 PM~12625312
> *Very white..  But shot for shot still fun. White or not :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jan 6 2009, 06:47 PM~12625312
> *Very white..  But shot for shot still fun. White or not :biggrin:
> *



What up homie .


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jan 6 2009, 07:45 PM~12626490
> *What up homie .
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

any single pumpers wit 8 batts doin 50's?


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jan 6 2009, 08:45 PM~12626490
> *What up homie .
> *


Not much hows texas??


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jan 7 2009, 12:39 PM~12632598
> *Not much hows texas??
> *



Everthing cool here . Bad ass weather and economy to as bad as other states . What show you be reppin first?


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jan 7 2009, 11:39 AM~12632598
> *Not much hows texas??
> *



Is it still cold in Indi?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Jan 7 2009, 11:14 AM~12632442
> *any single pumpers wit 8 batts doin 50's?
> *


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Jan 7 2009, 03:03 PM~12634754
> *
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Juiced Customs dancer @ 99 Los Magnificos show in Houston


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 8 2009, 08:12 PM~12647260
> *Juiced Customs dancer @ 99 Los Magnificos show in Houston
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Jan 7 2009, 03:03 PM~12634754
> *
> *


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Jan 10 2009, 02:16 PM~12662944
> *TTT
> *



dude you just said the truth.


cobra


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Jan 10 2009, 01:16 PM~12662944
> *TTT
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Jan 10 2009, 05:16 PM~12664347
> *dude you just said the truth.
> cobra
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Jan 13 2009, 01:37 PM~12692589
> *:biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Jan 10 2009, 02:16 PM~12662944
> *TTT
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

2007 champ truck will be at lucas oil statium this sat in front of 50,000 plus reppin 4 Team Pro Hopper. Will post pics this week.


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Some footage I took yesterday. Pro-hopper equipped.


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

circus rides in tha hizzzouse


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Anyone have pro hopper screen name on Lay it low to pm


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

are you kidding me?.......look at the posts above yours :uh:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jan 23 2009, 12:32 PM~12792735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Feb 27 2009, 10:44 PM~13134350
> *circus rides in tha hizzzouse
> 
> 
> ...


Circus rides are double switched mine is lock up and hop unstuck.....most the time :biggrin: next time the circus come to town halla at me so i can come see the hoppers.....o thats right there arent any  J/p thought i know what your gettin at


----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)

pro hopper trunk


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA (Sep 27, 2008)

this is what ive got so far on my caprice, more pics when its done


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PORT_CITY_RYDA_@Mar 1 2009, 05:07 PM~13146231
> *this is what ive got so far on my caprice, more pics when its done
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGG RAYY_@Mar 1 2009, 03:12 PM~13145909
> *pro hopper trunk
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Hurricane chillin' in the pit @ the 07 LRM Houston Show









Rob & USA Motorsports @ 07 Houston show


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 9 2009, 05:50 PM~13228004
> *Hurricane chillin' in the pit @ the 07 LRM Houston Show
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGG RAYY_@Mar 1 2009, 03:12 PM~13145909
> *pro hopper trunk
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA (Sep 27, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

heres 1 thats on juice now. Thanks Armin and mack at PH.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

t2t


----------



## SCRAPN93 (Mar 1, 2006)

PRO HOPPER ALL DAY 3 PUMPS 8 BATTERIES ALL ANODIZED  EXCELLENT CUSTOMER SERVICE  INSTALL COURTESY OF HIGH HITTER HYDRAULICS BIG UPS TO RUBEN AND ERIC FOR THE LONG NITES :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

Pro Hopper all the way...


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

ttt


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by (ROLLIN)_@Mar 10 2009, 12:24 PM~13237053
> *heres 1 thats on juice now. Thanks Armin and mack at PH.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro_@Mar 19 2009, 04:16 PM~13329052
> *Pro Hopper all the way...
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SCRAPN93_@Mar 19 2009, 03:45 PM~13328684
> *PRO HOPPER ALL DAY 3 PUMPS 8 BATTERIES ALL ANODIZED   EXCELLENT CUSTOMER SERVICE    INSTALL COURTESY OF HIGH HITTER HYDRAULICS BIG UPS TO RUBEN AND ERIC FOR THE LONG NITES  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


where did you get those ends and cable homie :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## d.j.Lowlife (Mar 17, 2006)

older PRO HOPPER pumps still workin' strong!!!!!


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

ILL POST PICS OF MY SET UP ONCE I GET BATTERIES , 4 PRO HOPPER PUMPS GF2#13 GEARS


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by d.j.Lowlife_@May 25 2009, 01:15 AM~13987777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: any pics of it layed out?


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

:0


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

pro hopper in the trunk and me hitting it from the door=back bumper bitches :biggrin:


----------



## d.j.Lowlife (Mar 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@May 25 2009, 01:52 PM~13991860
> *:thumbsup: any pics of it layed out?
> *










going to take some more picts tomorrow


----------



## d.j.Lowlife (Mar 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@May 25 2009, 01:52 PM~13991860
> *:thumbsup: any pics of it layed out?
> *


----------



## RN61 (Jun 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 26 2009, 05:20 PM~14005738
> *pro hopper in the trunk and me hitting it from the door=back bumper bitches :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Jan 14 2009, 02:36 PM~12702582
> *:thumbsup:
> *


WHATS GOOD BIG HOMIE...MUCH LUV TO PRO HOPPER I'LL BE HITTING YOU UP SOON FOR SOME GOODIES AND LA WITH THE WHITE CADDI SAYS WHATS UP AND 

PRO HOPPER TTT


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Jul 25 2008, 08:17 PM~11181394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS BIG MAC IS THE SHIT AN HE"S BEEN STANDING SHIT UP SINCE 95 AN EVERY BODY FORGETS THAT... SUPER SHOW 97 HE STOOD UP THE WHITE MALBU.. THERE SHIT IS COO NEVER LET ME DOWN WHEN I HAD TO SEVER SOME ONE...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA HITTA_@Jul 18 2009, 03:34 AM~14510105
> *ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS BIG MAC IS THE SHIT AN HE"S BEEN STANDING SHIT UP SINCE 95 AN EVERY BODY FORGETS THAT... SUPER SHOW 97 HE STOOD UP THE WHITE MALBU.. THERE SHIT IS COO NEVER LET ME DOWN WHEN I HAD TO SEVER SOME ONE...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
and you know this pro hopper equiped and "hot box" installed


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

ttt


----------

